# Fish&Chips



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Ingredients
Vegetable oil, for deep frying 
4 large russet potatoes 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt, plus more for seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, plus more for seasoning 
1 large egg, lightly beaten 
1 (12-ounce) can soda water 
1/2 cup rice flour, for dredging 
2 (8-ounce) cod or haddock fillets, cut in 1/2 on an angle 
Malt vinegar, for serving 
Tartar Sauce, recipe follows 
Directions
Heat 3-inches of the oil in a deep fryer to 325 degrees F. Alternately, heat 3-inches of oil in a deep pot.

Peel the potatoes and cut them into chips, about the size of your index finger. Put the potatoes in the oil. Fry the chips for 2 to 3 minutes; they should not be crisp or fully cooked at this point. Remove the chips with a spider strainer or slotted spoon, to a paper towel-lined platter to drain.

Crank the oil temperature up to 375 degrees F.

In a large mixing bowl, combine the flour, baking powder, salt, pepper, and egg. Pour in the soda water and whisk to a smooth batter. Spread the rice flour on a plate. Dredge the fish pieces in the rice flour and then dip them into the batter, letting the excess drip off.

Put the chips in the bottom of the fryer basket and carefully submerge in the hot oil. Carefully wave the battered fish into the bubbling oil before dropping them in on top of the chips. Fry the fish and chips for 4 to 5 minutes until crispy and brown. Remove the basket and drain the fish and chips on paper towels; season lightly with salt. Serve wrapped in a newspaper cone with malt vinegar and/or tartar sauce.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Runincode, This sounds mighty good. To the point I am going to try it but I am unclear why you are starting with 2 different kettles to cook in, so to speak. Is the fish in one and potatoes in the other? It reads like they wind up in the same bath at the end is this correct?
Last time I had this was 1981 at the Henley Royal Regatta in England. Man how time marches on, now all I need is a big Pimms cup and I will be good to go.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Peixaria said:


> Runincode, This sounds mighty good. To the point I am going to try it but I am unclear why you are starting with 2 different kettles to cook in, so to speak. Is the fish in one and potatoes in the other? It reads like they wind up in the same bath at the end is this correct?
> Last time I had this was 1981 at the Henley Royal Regatta in England. Man how time marches on, now all I need is a big Pimms cup and I will be good to go.


Just one kettle, potatoes go in the 1st time for partial done, then back in while the fish is frying. This makes the potatoes crispy.


----------



## celia19O5 (Aug 30, 2010)

I like this recipe cuz it is not so difficult to make. In addition, I like the ingredients for this dish....good for health and not too fat 



___________________
Java Developer


----------

